# Tutorial Video - Making a Halloween Mask with Apoxie Sculpt



## MadCityHaunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey everybody! Here's a recent tutorial I made for anyone who has wondered about how to make Halloween masks without all the steps involved in making latex and/or silicone masks.














Supplies:


Apoxie Sculpt or Magic Sculpt
Craft mask
Rubber gloves
Scissors
Popsicle stick
Sharpie marker









*Step 1 - Make your sculpting tools*

Using your scissors cut the Popsicle sticks so you have one tool with a sharp pointed end, and another with a slightly rounded end.









*Step 2 - Draw your design*

Using your Sharpie marker, draw out a design for your mask. The design will act as a blueprint for what you are going to sculpt.









*Step 3 - Mix your Apoxie Sculpt*

Scoop out an equal sized portion of sculpting material from each container and mix it together. I recommend twisting, kneading and rolling the sculpting material together until it is a uniform color indicating a good mix. You should not see any streaks of color once it is completely mixed.









*Step 4: - Apply the sculpting material to your craft mask*

Take little bits of sculpting material (about the size of a blueberry) and squish them between your fingers so they are about an 1/8" inch thick. Apply the material to the surface of the mask. Work towards covering the entirety of the mask.

You can blend and smooth the material by tapping it with your finger and rolling it off the clay.









*Step 5 - Use your design as a guide*

As you apply the material to the mask, it may overlap the lines in your design. That's fine. Simply take your sculpting tool and work the material back from the line by tapping the edge with your tool. This will allow you to create nice clean lines.









*Step 6 - Sculpt texture into your mask*

Use a tooth pick to sculpt texture into your mask. There are several methods for doing this and a lot of tutorials for sculpting texture online. I cover several basic techniques in the video above.

TIP: Since you can apply your Apoxie Sculpt in layers and let it harden between batches, if you plan to sculpt texture make sure you do it whenever you add clay. Otherwise it becomes much harder to add all your texture once the Apoxie has hardened.









*Step 7 - Add multimedia elements to your mask*

The awesome thing about Apoxie Sculpt is how easy it is to add multimedia elements like copper wire, screws, nuts & bolts, gears, acorns, twigs, rocks, etc. Experiment with items you find around your house, garage and yard to create some really one of a kind looks!









*Step 8 - Save material where you can*

Use aluminum foil as an under-structure for large features on your mask. In the case of the horns, I used aluminum foil to save on sculpting material and total weight of the finished mask.









*Step 9 - Add holes for mask straps*

Use an electric drill to add holes for a mask strap. Follow the outter corners of the eyes toward the edge of the masl and put a dot about a 1/2" inch in from the edge. Then drill your holes using a small bit for a pilot hole and enlarging the holes if needed.









*Step 10 - Start painting your mask*

Prime your mask with a coat of white primer to cover up any Sharpie lines you can still see and to ensure your paint sticks well to the mask.









*Step 11 - Add basecoat colors*

You can use additional colors of spray paint for a base coat. I recommend using masking tape and paper towels to cover any exposed areas of the mask that you do not want to get paint on.









*Step 12 - Painting Technique 1 - Rub Off *

Next, using acrylic paints, mix a color and water it down 50/50 with tap water to create a paint wash darker than your base coat. Apply the paint wash to the surface of your mask and the wash will get into the low points bringing out the texture you sculpted. Use a rag to wipe away the excess paint. (Do not dab the paint, just rub it off.)









*Step 13 - Painting Technique 2 - Dry Brush*

Get a little paint on the tip of your brush and then use cardboard or a paper towel to wipe most of the paint away. With almost no paint on the tip of your brush, very gently dust the bristles over your design. The high points will catch the pigment revealing even more texture and detail in your sculpt.









*Step 14 - Painting Technique 3 - Mottling*

Create a paint wash that is the consistency of water color paint. It should be a different color than your base coats and rub off & dry brush colors. With this thin mix on your brush, stipple color throughout your paint job in a completely random pattern to provide break up and make the design look more organic. You can repeat this step with numerous colors if desired.









*Step 15 - Painting Technique 4 - Spatter*

Mix another thin wash in a different color and get a disposable chip brush. Cut the chip brush in half at a slight angle. Pull back on the bristles with your finger so they flip forward flinging little droplets of color at your mask. Test this technique on a piece of cardboard first, before using it on your mask to get a feel for the technique. If the droplets are too noticeable on your paint job, simply take a rag and gently blot them to mute some of the contrast.









*Step 16 - Fill in the little details*

Using a fine tipped paint brush fill in the little details on your mask like cracks, cuts, stitches, wounds, tears, inside the mouth, around the eyes etc. You can use a toothpick with some paint on the end for any areas with extremely fine detail where your brush may not reach.









*Step 17 - Fake blood to really make it pop*

Fake blood can really help take your mask to the next level. I use a blood paint from a company Minitaire called "Ghost Tint, Fresh Blood". It's an airbrush paint you can find on Amazon, but it can be applied with your detail brush. Don't worry about being perfect when you paint the blood because it's the imperfections in blood that really sell the look! Feel free to blot it with your finger and smear it to create a really creepy finished look!









*Step 18 - Easily add a mask strap using twine*

Take some rope, string or twine and measure from the tip of your finger to your elbow then double that length. Cut your twine and fold it in half. Take the folded end and thread it through the holes you made earlier in the sides of your mask. Once the loop of twine comes through the hole, thread the other two ends through the loop and pull back to tighten them. Having two ends of twine on each side really helps secure your mask when you wear it.









*Step 19 - Put your mask on and scare your family and friends!*

This is the most important part of the entire tutorial! I mean, what's the point in making this mask if we don't get to scare the daylights out of unsuspecting victims!

Congratulations on making your first Apoxie Sculpt Halloween mask!

I hope you guys enjoyed this tutorial. If you found it useful please consider liking this post and/or the video so I can provide more in-depth how-to videos and tutorials in the future. Thanks so much!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Great tutorial and video, I love Apoxie Sculpt!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the easy tut!


----------

